# Kingston HyperX Cloud II USB problems

## downey

I can't seem to get my Headset to be detected on boot of system.  If I unplug and then plug it back into the same USB 2.0 port it will detect correctly and everything works.  I am trying to figure out what could be the cause of the issue but so far I haven't found anything through Google.

I currently have a Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI Motherboard and an I7-6700K CPU.  I'm connecting to my front USB 2.0 ports and here is the initial messages for the head set in dmesg:

```

[    0.990101] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=16a4

[    0.990343] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    0.990543] usb 1-8: Product: HyperX 7.1 Audio

[    0.990735] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Kingston

[    0.990940] usb 1-8: SerialNumber: 00000000

[    1.112819] usbhid 1-8:1.3: can't add hid device: -71

[    1.113033] usbhid: probe of 1-8:1.3 failed with error -71

```

I get this every so often which may be related:

```

xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: URB transfer length is wrong, xHC issue? req. len = 0, act. len = 4294967288

```

Otherwise I get a bunch of these messages until I unplug:

```

[10548.547612] usb 1-8: 2:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x1

[10548.549729] usb 1-8: 1:1: usb_set_interface failed (-71)

```

Once I unplug and replug it back in then I see:

```

[10729.415320] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, device number 2

[10734.097138] usb 1-8: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[10734.449285] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=16a4

[10734.449286] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[10734.449287] usb 1-8: Product: HyperX 7.1 Audio

[10734.449288] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Kingston

[10734.449289] usb 1-8: SerialNumber: 00000000

[10734.601220] input: Kingston HyperX 7.1 Audio as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.3/0003:0951:16A4.0003/input/input18

[10734.652604] hid-generic 0003:0951:16A4.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Kingston HyperX 7.1 Audio] on usb-0000:00:14.0-8/input3

```

And everything is good.

I'm using latest stable gentoo-sources 4.4.39 x86_64 with mainly only the sound parts built as modules.  I checked lsmod before and after the unplug/plug step and they are the same.  The head set has a sound controller in the USB system and I expect there is an issue in the HID support but I don't know where to look.  Also googling there appears to be other people with basically the same problem on Arch Linux with latest kernels but no one has a solution yet.

----------

## theotherjoe

downey, you mentioned that you are putting the headset into an USB 2.0 port.

yet, the attach driver for the port seems to be xhci_hcd which is the USB 3.0 

kernel driver.

wonder if it is a problem of backward compatibility (USB 2.0 device in USB 3.0 port?)

did you build your kernel with ehci_hcd support, which would be the proper driver for

USB 2.0 hardware?

----------

## downey

I have all the USB support layers built in.  And my front USB ports are 2.0 only.  The Gigabyte motherboard has headers for front USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 and I'm currently using the 2.0 ones.  I am going to try using other ports to see if that makes a difference but just hadn't gotten to it yet and don't think it will fix it anyway.  If it was a compatibility issue I wouldn't think I could get it to work.  This likely is something like the HID part getting initialized after the sound part loads or something like that.  Like I said I can simply unplug and then replug it in and everything is ok.  The xhci_hcd issue is likely something else I just added it since it could be related.

----------

## theotherjoe

sometime ago there was a thread about xhci_hcd driver having problems

with certain devices. tried to find the thread to no avail.

well, then the only other idea would be to try different kernels up to 4.9,

you might see different behaviour.

----------

## Krog

same headsets, more problems:

```
Mar 18 09:50:16 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1184.907739] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.263392] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=16a4

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.263396] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.263399] usb 1-2: Product: HyperX 7.1 Audio

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.263402] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Kingston

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.263404] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 00000000

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.412937] input: Kingston HyperX 7.1 Audio as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/0003:0951:16A4.000C/input/input30

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE kernel: [ 1185.465117] hid-generic 0003:0951:16A4.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw6: USB HID v1.11 Device [Kingston HyperX 7.1 Audio] on usb-0000:00:14.0-2/input3

Mar 18 09:50:17 KROGPC-SKYLAKE pulseaudio[2605]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 0 to 0 which makes no sense.

```

if i touch volumes in kde sound panel i hear some static noise... nothing else.

mic seems to work

----------

## Krog

i found that i have to manually disable the internal sound card in pavucontrol in order to hear with the usb headsets... is this normal? how to do it easier?

----------

